# Omegle might be a great way to fight social anxiety



## Ishkoten (Jul 7, 2017)

Just thought about it since we are scared of outcomes what people might say. Omegle might help with that since it's randomly choosing the strangers for you and it will help you to deal with your social anxiety. 

I'm thinking to use Omegle to see if I can battle my social anxiety through since I have cerebral palsy and speech disorder. I might see how people might react when I talk to them and what they say and outcome will be. Since I've trying to do it outdoors but I'm afraid to approach people. So Omegle might be a good way to counter that.


----------



## Sylrose (Jul 20, 2017)

I don't recommend omegle because it has some inappropriate users there even on friendly mode. I tried it for the same reason as you, and mostly everyone I encountered was rude or sexual. But, if you want to practice how to respond in situations like I described I would say go for it.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Try skype or discord or something, i used to anonymously voicechat with people in online gaming servers. Drastically increased my confidence, and if i say something embarassing i just come with another anonymous username lol.


----------



## Hussle (Mar 5, 2014)

Sylrose said:


> I don't recommend omegle because it has some inappropriate users there even on friendly mode. I tried it for the same reason as you, and mostly everyone I encountered was rude or sexual. But, if you want to practice how to respond in situations like I described I would say go for it.


I stopped using omegle. Too many bots.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------

